# Weapon: Scourge stats? and what is it made from?



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Not sure of the best location the board for this as I almost stuck it in the D&D section, but that's really for rules and such and not stats for a weapon right?

Anyhow this is the weapon that Loviatar has made famous, I know it's a whip for the most part but I was hoping for more information and more specific stats.  I’ve looked in the PHB (3.0, 3.5) Arms and Equipment, FRCS, FR: Faiths and Pantheons.   So I’m really at a loss on for stats.  

I will also prefer to know what book/magazine/pdf/ you used as your source.  (Page number if you want too.)


New Questions(as seen in post # 10)

So what is a scourge made of? 

I had started out thinking leather, like most whips, but their barbed, and often-dipped in poison. Neither of those two features sounds like it's leather to me now as how:

A) How do you barb leather?
B) Wouldn't the leather absorbed the poison making it useless?

Last question.

Do you see being possible to make a scourge out of exotic materials?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not sure of the best location the board for this as I almost stuck it in the D&D section, but that's really for rules and such and not stats for a weapon right?
> 
> Anyhow this is the weapon that Loviatar has made famous, I know it's a whip for the most part but I was hoping for more information and more specific stats.  I’ve looked in the PHB (3.0, 3.5) Arms and Equipment, FRCS, FR: Faiths and Pantheons.   So I’m really at a loss on for stats.
> 
> I will also prefer to know what book/magazine/pdf/ you used as your source.  (Page number if you want too.)




I don't have my books right now, but I do remember it is in Sword and Fist.  I believe they have the same stats as whips exept they do lethal damage.  Sword and Fist also allowed for mighty version of both whips and scourges.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I don't have my books right now, but I do remember it is in Sword and Fist.  I believe they have the same stats as whips exept they do lethal damage.  Sword and Fist also allowed for mighty version of both whips and scourges.



RJ good idea, I didn't even think to check my splat books...    

They have a whip dagger but no scourge.  The scourge isn't listed on the Weapon Equivalency Table either though the Cat-o'-Nine Tails is.  Probably going to be the same thing in the long run. )


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 24, 2003)

The scourge _is_ in the FRCS. Page 97. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Demiurge your my hero.   Thanks. 

everyone else I guess I didn't look that good after all.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 24, 2003)

Well, since I don't have the FRCS... what _are_ its stats, anyhow?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

Jester, go over to the Talking the Talk board, and look on the second page of the Of Vile Darkness game.


----------



## Thresher (Oct 24, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, since I don't have the FRCS... what _are_ its stats, anyhow?




Exotic melee, 20gp, 1D8, x2 crit, 2ib weight- damage: Slashing
Gets a +2 bonus to disarm with it.

Not a bad little weapon, better than some cheesy whip-dagger and for beating down the tax collectors


----------



## the Jester (Oct 24, 2003)

Thresher said:
			
		

> Exotic melee, 20gp, 1D8, x2 crit, 2ib weight- damage: Slashing
> Gets a +2 bonus to disarm with it.
> 
> Not a bad little weapon, better than some cheesy whip-dagger and for beating down the tax collectors





Er... I was thinking that it was better for the tax collectors than some cheesy whip-dagger... 

Actually, a few games ago a 'tax collector' caused some havoc imc...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

Well I asked the first question in the subject some time ago, but I didn't think to ask the other question...

So what is a scourge made of?  

I had started out thinking leather, like most whips, but their barbed, and often-dipped in poison.  Neither of those two features sounds like it's leather to me now as how:

A) How do you barb leather?
B) Wouldn't the leather absorbed the poison making it useless?

Last question.

Do you see being possible to make a scourge out of exotic materials?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, historically, there were "barbed" whips, but these usually actually consisted of, say, knots in an leather cord, or small pieces of metal tied into the whip. And not all poisons would soak in; depends on the viscosity, probably.

It would not be at all unreasonable to me to make a masterwork scourge out of, say, the fantasy equivalent of barbed wire, or something like that.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 11, 2003)

According to a couple websites I found through Google, there are a cople ways to make a scourge.
1) Weave wire/barbs into the leather
2) Attach metal pieces to the business end of the whip


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks guys, I knew it had to be leather but the description left me questioning it.


----------



## seankreynolds (Nov 12, 2003)

I think if you oil the leather well enough, any liquid-based poison isn't going to be able to penetrate the oil, so you don't have to worry about the weapon sucking up the poison before it gets to your enemy.


----------



## Jakathi (Nov 12, 2003)

*hmm*

actually, i think scourges were made of metal.
like thin, edged metal chains. lots of thin, edged metal chains. That would solve your poison problem quite handily. pour on and flail about.
ouch.

which is why they are lethal lil buggers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

Jakethi, who knows maybe your right.... *L*  I'll have to  goggle to be sure now.


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 13, 2003)

Scourges are  made primarily of leather , and during the braiding of the leather steel barbs are put in...the leather is treated leather so soaking up poison isnt a problem.


----------

